# Entry Level Jobs



## chrissylyman0629@gmail.com (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know of some companies in Utah that will hire a CPC-A entry level person with little or no experience?


----------



## cordelia (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know where you are located, but in SLC the University of Utah often posts level 1 coding positions. You need either 6 months of coding experience or 6 months of coding school. 

Also, IHC hires for data entry positions, it isn't quite coding, but you get daily experience with ICD 9, CPT and HCPCs codes. That is how I started out, doing data entry at IHC and then moved up to a coding job.


----------



## cedarlove@yahoo.com (Jul 10, 2011)

*Need help please*

Can i find one c.a.


----------

